# What do you do in freetime?



## Rhydian

I generally either play videogames/mmos or schoolwork not much else since my depression/sas is so severe wondering what others do to feel happy or to get their mind of things when not struggling through the day.


----------



## Jessie203

I like to run on my trreadmill for exercise, play DDR lol, or other video games too. I might watch a movie or a show on tv, go on msn and chat, go on facebook, play an online game. go shopping at the mall. call a friend. dance in front of the mirror lol. jump on my trampoline given the weatherr beach aswell given the weather haha. read. clean. paint my nails whatevz.


----------



## imt

Draw
Listen to Music
Make Music
Watch TV (only late at night)
Watch movies
browse the Web


----------



## sssig

Workout
Guitar
Movies 
XBL 
Music


----------



## its_Rob

lift weights, play video games, watch tv, internet, and quite recently going to parties!


----------



## rafaelapolinario

Going to beach. I'm only twenty meters away, actually. 
Playing Poker Games
World of Warcraft
Marketing something on the internet
Stay up late until 3 am
Listening to Semi-Charmed life music of 3 Doors Down 
And more Beach...


----------



## sesar

listen to music, comic books, warcraft III, see friends


----------



## Freedom2010

rafaelapolinario said:


> Going to beach. I'm only twenty meters away, actually.
> Playing Poker Games
> World of Warcraft
> Marketing something on the internet
> Stay up late until 3 am
> Listening to Semi-Charmed life music of 3 Doors Down
> And more Beach...


Wow! That beach looks amazing! How close do you live to it?

Edit: I just saw on the sidebar thingy below your name that you live in LA. SO jealous!


----------



## MissMay1977

I surf the net alot. 
I read boring non fiction books lol 
I coach soccer in the spring 
I volunteer for JA


----------



## imt

> Draw
> Listen to Music
> Make Music
> Watch TV (only late at night)
> Watch movies
> browse the Web


oh yeh...and play games


----------



## mathman

play video games (mostly WoW)
browse the web
count things
read books
stare at walls
occasionally watch television


----------



## cynthjl924

Watch movies
Go on youtube
Go on aim
play games online
sleep
chill wit my cousins
listen to music


----------



## dax

What's free time again? I think I remember having that when I was a kid.:rain


----------



## hopeful17

hmmm, i
watch movies
surf the net
play fetch with dogs
drive around aimlessly
sometimes hang with friends
go out to eat with family
watch tv
listen to music
daydream


----------



## dax

hopeful17 said:


> drive around aimlessly


Me too actually. I've seen others post this too. Seem like a lot of SASers do this.


----------



## Rhydian

dax said:


> What's free time again? I think I remember having that when I was a kid.:rain


my free times at an end almost a levels driving lessons+tests going to 3 different martial arts classes im surprised im not collapsing


----------



## rafaelapolinario

Freedom2010 said:


> Wow! That beach looks amazing! How close do you live to it?
> 
> Edit: I just saw on the sidebar thingy below your name that you live in LA. SO jealous!


Hey, buddy.

Actually, I'm here in the Philippines right now. Summer vacation in the hometown of my dad. That is Boracay Island here in Aklan. One of the nice beaches here in Phil. The room I'm in is just twenty meters or so, so it was pure bliss. My fellow "kabayan" Filipino is just sweet, lovely people. Try to visit here sometime. Its pure summer in here already. :yes


----------



## Draztek

Go to the movies with friends
Run
Lift weights
Music
Swimming
Xbox
Computer
Parties (on weekends)


----------



## seanybhoy

Listen to mylie cyrus n plate my hair.


----------



## stealyourface722

same here i play video games n go online..... i have depression too. it sucks....... but it makes me a better person.


----------



## staystrong12

i stay home and play guitar hero...when that gets boring i go on the computer and google anxiety to see if there's anything that will help me....sometimes i watch t.v...nd i watch a lot of movies


----------



## stealyourface722

we should start a sas clan on a game lol jkin


----------



## hopelesslyshy

Sit on the computer all day lol.
Listen to music.


----------



## Irsen

I usually play mmorpg's, listen to music, sometimes chat online. I don't really have any interests... :um


----------



## Phibes

Sit on the computer listening to music/playing games/videos/random web browsing (youtube is a must).


----------



## Irsen

i like youtube too :yes


----------



## Laika

play guitar
listen to music
go on the computer
watch TV
watch movies
hang out with friends
party


----------



## Neptunus

Waste too much on message boards. Especially on one where no one gives a crap about me, even though I've been a member for 8yrs. (Not saying that's the case here.) I think I'm going to take an internet vacation and better invest my energies in the real world. *sigh*


----------



## solasum

Phoebus said:


> Waste too much on message boards. Especially on one where no one gives a crap about me, even though I've been a member for 8yrs. (Not saying that's the case here.) I think I'm going to take an internet vacation and better invest my energies in the real world. *sigh*


lol, me too. It's kind of sad that I invest a lot of time in a place where, if I left, no one would notice. I can't blame anyone, though. I wouldn't really notice if anyone else left. Best of luck in the real world.


----------



## seanybhoy

MissMay1977 said:


> I coach soccer in the spring


That's pretty cool i've been offered a similar position.

It's voluntary at the moment though.


----------



## Listen

I write, read, play video games (mainly the Sims), play with my dogs, listen to music, talk on MSN, play games on Facebook, spend hours on the Young Writers Society (YWS), review stories/poems, and call my best friends.


----------



## Jinnix

Rhydian said:


> I generally either play videogames/mmos or schoolwork not much else since my depression/sas is so severe wondering what others do to feel happy or to get their mind of things when not struggling through the day.


What mmos and what mmo would you recommend


----------



## Neptunus

solasum said:


> lol, me too. It's kind of sad that I invest a lot of time in a place where, if I left, no one would notice. I can't blame anyone, though. I wouldn't really notice if anyone else left. Best of luck in the real world.


Aw, thanks! I still plan on hanging around this board, though. Gotta be with my peeps.


----------



## tigerlilly

listen to music
play guitar/piano
read a novel
get on facebook
draw in my sketchbook
watch NCIS
play with my dog
go to a coffee shop
go running


----------



## lonelyboy

I guess my intrests are pretty similar to everyone elses:
watch plenty of movies
play video games
myspace/facebook/msn
watch the new series of skins via youtube
sik lyf ay might leave the house sometime this week


----------



## lucyinthesky

^Skins is amazing 

School, Homework, Sports, Music, Reading, TV, Internet, MSN < My life :roll


----------



## Metallic

I just go on the computer, but even that doesn't entertain me for long anymore. Last year I was obsessed with the gym, but I no longer have a gym buddy so it's such a hassle to get myself to go alone.


----------



## mooncake

Mostly I just spend far too much time on the internet. Not even doing anything useful or educational, just wasting away disgusting amounts of time.

Listening to music and reading are the other things I'm interested in. When I can manage it, too, I like to go out walking and exploring places and going on long car/bus rides.


----------



## VIncymon

Now i'm just trying to do things that will make people say "gasp"

i'm trying to ace a big exam.
practise guitar vigorously.
lift weights.


Yea.. I know it sounds pathetic, but if I can end college, as the state scholarship, and perform a song on stage solo, while impressing the ladies with my phyisique ... maybe people will stop calling me BORING !

I'm not boring dammit !


----------



## Traci

seanybhoy said:


> Listen to mylie cyrus n plate my hair.


Me too!  lolol.


----------



## kenny87

lets see.....I do school work sometimes(don't want to fail), spend alot of time on the computer, watch anime and movies occasionally, play video games, I guess I really just try to make do with what I can handle at home, I would kind of like to get out but don't want to at the same time, not to mention most things people get out and do are not interesting at all, I guess my interest are rather boring then.


----------



## OverAnalyzer2989

It sounds to me like you're just trying to please everyone. Maybe you need to stop trying to please them & just do what you want to do. It seems like you're looking to other to tell you what's exciting or boring. I kind of have the same problem. I absolutely HATE when people say I'm boring and maybe I am, but at least I'm not submitting to them telling me what I should think and do. (That was just advice, it wasnt meant to sound snooty).


----------



## kenny87

I don't really try to please anyone, don't have anyone to please in the first place, I guess I do get out sometimes as I answered in another thread but I don't really do anything to have a fascinating conversation about, but I do believe boring is a personal opinion, just saying that a "normal" person would not find me interesting, and they are all over the place.


----------



## ctl

i usually go and spend time with my horse. Or else on computer bebo msn...


----------



## complex

-take pictures
-take walks once in a while
-visit my bf
-cook and bake alot
-watch alot of tv on my computer
-study on my courses and do the online college thing! oh what fun!
-i used to go to the beach all the time i live like 30 seconds away but i recently moved and am now 100+ miles away i miss it alot!
-i go to this amazing park and watch ducks and people its really funny


----------



## Unknownn

Listen to music, watch tv, go on the treadmill and go on youtube <3


----------



## Weirdo

Oh, you traitors have friends... Inexcusable...


----------



## Banzai

I go on the internet usually. Very rarely nowadays do I read. I sometimes go out walking or something.


----------



## Cerrada

-Play video games (used to play WoW a lot but now I can't :/ I miss it. /lame)
-Work out
-Watch movies
-Listen to music
-Draw
-Sleep


----------



## Jurexic5

Cerrada said:


> -Play video games (used to play WoW a lot but now I can't :/ I miss it. /lame)


How come you can't play WoW anymore? I choose not to play WoW anymore because it got too tedious and boring, but somehow I miss it too.. :|

I don't do much anymore. I just browse on my computer and listen to music. I feel like I should clean up or something whenever I do have free time.


----------



## Cerrada

Jurexic5 said:


> How come you can't play WoW anymore? I choose not to play WoW anymore because it got too tedious and boring, but somehow I miss it too.. :|


My good computer got messed up so I had to cancel WoW til I got it fixed...I'm probably not going to get it back even when I fix my computer though. My grades went up when I got rid of it.

 I miss being a tree....


----------



## Jurexic5

Cerrada said:


> My good computer got messed up so I had to cancel WoW til I got it fixed...I'm probably not going to get it back even when I fix my computer though. My grades went up when I got rid of it.
> 
> I miss being a tree....


ooh that's too bad about the computer, but good that your grades went up. focus on school and not on health bars!


----------



## shadowmask

- Play video games (mainly PS3, PS2)
- Go to movies
- Surf the internet
- Lift weights
- Watch movies/anime

That's about it. My life is pretty boring, really.


----------



## Catching Fire

Surf the web, find/listen to music, play video games, watch movies, read comics, Judo, hang out with friends, watch TV. I think thats everything.


----------



## knuckles17

world of warcraft most of the time or if my brother is free i will skate with him which is my strongest passion!

(boring alone tho = /)


----------



## Hadron92

In my free time I try to be as constructive as i possibly could, by trying to better myself (working out, reading the latest news etc). 

I constantly have this thing (possibly OCD) nagging at me to be the best at everything i do, which i realise is impossible for anyone. I think i may be trying to make up for not being very social by being good at sports (Worked OK i guess, but i'm not top notch), and being a 'know it all show-off' (worked well above my expectations, as i'm always one of the top students in class). But when i think about it now, i see that i'm being far from constructive...


----------



## JLP

Well for the past 4 years I was addicted to WoW, but I think I've finally quit for good, haven't played since July. I started playing golf, I've been working out for about a year now. I like to watch a lot of TV, specifically football (go Longhorns and Cowboys). I also watch a lot of movies. Before WoW, I was addicted to XBL....and I fall back into those addictions easily so I'm pretty much done with video games for now. I also browse the internet a lot. I love listening to music and have recently taken up guitar.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274

computer gaming


----------



## Kush

at night i lay around and watch the first 48


----------



## pokeherpro

I push the "New Posts" button on this site.


----------



## CarouselTheater

stealyourface722 said:


> same here i play video games n go online..... i have depression too.


I might play a video game or 2.Most of the time I'm sitting here on the computer,or listening to music.


----------



## mrbojangles

my routine is pretty much the same everyday, wake up, go to work, come back, jump on the internet, surf mindlessly for about an hour, get bored, play my drums, play my xbox, listen to some music, and a bunch of other random meaningless crap you guys probably dont care about.


----------



## TheWeirdOne

hmm after a crappy day at school, il go on the internet and play runescape or lurk facebook, and go the xbox even tho imma girl  im like the only girl in my year who likes xbox.. gta and mw2 ftw  besides, i like playing multiplayer because then i can kinda socialize on it, even tho im speaking to someone a few hundred miles away


----------



## supersoshychick

nothing, stay online, and do homework.


----------



## VeggieGirl

Go online
Workout
Shopping (by myself)
Watch TV
Listen to music
Read
See my girlfriend
My animals


----------



## Forest

PLay computer games
Listen to music
Make music
Try to do homework, but most of the time im too tired


----------



## miniman45

Play games
Listen to music
Create music (or try)
Trying to be creative 
Talk on msn (sometimes)

Not that much really :/ sucks


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## lingfeng

I play WoW. Lots and lots of WoW. I've been playing for a year and a half, and although it's not as fun as it used to be (sometimes I even find myself bored, but I still log on for some reason), I think I kind of use it as an escape from the rest of the world a lot of the time.

Except one thing I've been noticing in WoW is that my social anxiety still shows up there too. o.0 I'm not afraid of talking to people or anything, since it's much, much more comfortable for me to type to people than actually speak to them in person, lol. It's mainly the community, I think. There are a few douchebags in the WoW community who'll nerdrage at you for messing something up, and I deal with that kind of thing very poorly even in an anonymous online situation. (Probably one of the reasons why I won't tank or heal for PuGs! >.> ).

Other than that... I also recently picked up knitting... I'm about 3 inches into my first scarf, lol.

I also play flute and piano and a little bit of guitar, but I haven't played since coming to college two years ago because I really don't like playing where anyone else can hear me...  (I didn't even like practicing when my parents were home when I was still in high school, lol).


----------



## Catiey

Kush said:


> at night i lay around and watch the first 48


 I LOVE that show!!! I watched the 24 hour marathon a few weeks ago. Boy did I have a headache after that but it was worth it! :clap


----------



## laura024

Sing
Read
Write
Go online
Sleep


----------



## Falcons84

Video Games
Computer
Watch TV


----------



## AkwardNisa

usually run, sleep, listen to music, try to force myself to text people, occasionally i'll be talking on the phone, maybe once every two or 3 weeks ill hang out with friends, start art projects, look around on the internet, or bake...yeah...they're only distractions though. :// lol


----------



## imt

Computer
Exercise 
Sleep
Listen to Music

Occasionally, I'd be watching TV in the late night (the time I really watch TV). After all, there's barely a need to hold a remote anymore with access to the Internet.


----------



## thewall

Take pictures of myself and compare them to gorgeous people.


----------



## Keith

watch tv or a movie
internet
play guitar
read
when the weathers nice bike or go for a walk
listen to music


----------



## Vine_of_Sodom

I do alot of drugs. Can't quit/don't want to.


----------



## cemeterygates

Xbox, Facebook, listen to music, watch movies... ah, I have no life. :|


----------



## metallica2147

Watch TV (esp. The Office)
Play Guitar 
Go online
video games
not much else


----------



## Phibes

- Play guitar
- Listen to music 
- Watch seinfeld/fawlty towers episodes + films + skateboarding videos. 
- Computer games
- Go grocery shopping

Normally I'd either bike ride or skateboard as exercise but I'm taking care of an elbow fracture that still hurts a bit months after it first happening. This sedentary lifestyle is not a good thing when you consider that exercise is the #1 cure for depression.


----------



## CCS

4-wheeling, video games, chilling, hitting on girls, wrestling. Normal stuff really. I try to not let social anxiety hold me back from doing normal stuff.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Listen to music
Daydream
Surf the net/youtube
Sleep
Video games

Nothing really ever productive


----------



## nescio

ALL I do is:
play video games (currently starcraft 2 and league of legends)
play chess (yeah, I'm a nerd)
listen to music ("the devil went down to georgia" currently on the background)
sleep

twice a week I also have a "Kosher Kravi" session ("Kosher Kravi" translates roughly to - "Combat Fitness", basically getting ready for a combatant role in the army)



CCS said:


> hitting on girls,


I find this impossible 



kathy903 said:


> play DDR lol,


DDR! I was actually quite good at it (level 8-9), I stopped playing since we renovated out house and covered the floor with parquet.. it just slips too much (i tried rubber things that are supposed to prevent slipping, they didn't work)


----------



## HunterThompson

I used to go out with friends, drink occasionally, smoke a little herb, party, work on school coursework etc. Since moving here I don't do a whole lot, mostly just play games, listen to music, chat on MSN and forums, I also occasionally take psychedelics (e.g. psilocybin mushrooms) which have helped alleviate my anxiety a little as well as giving me a more positive outlook on life and a new perspective on spirituality - however they serve more as an educational tool than as an anti-anxiety medicine. That part is up to me and me alone.

Some things I'd _like_ to do:
- Get out more
- Go to some raves/concerts/parties
- Go to university (though I don't have the qualifications for it)
- Get a job
- Learn to play guitar
- Draw more often
- Write some poetry/songs (I do sometimes, but not as often as I'd like to)


----------



## IDB324

Listen to music
Play guitar
A little video games
Daydream about a better life and sorts.
And ehh.... Chips and salsa?


----------



## Lionking92

facebook
pokemon on the ds.
tv


----------

